

Resources for your Business Plan and Presentation - mattculbreth
http://academicvc.blogspot.com/2008/02/raising-capital-part-08.html

======
andrewparker
Ignore this. The best thing you can do to attract VCs and raise capital is
launch a service and begin engaging your users in the marketplace. There is no
substitute for real traction.

